# Tucker Model Sequencing (in order)



## DAVENET

Lets try a game based on Tucker Someday's question and Princess's toss out of having a quiz on the models w/ pictures.

_It isn't a race to get every different one that has been made into the thread_ (this site has almost all of them already).  It is a 'game' to get them all in sequential order with a picture to go with it.  Sometimes it could take a day or two to fill in the blanks, but be patient.  It will go like this:

 Post Reply
 In the "_REPLY_ title" put the model

 Model 110:
 attach picture (_pictures_ of truly odd/rare units- No need to have 15 pictures of a 442 though)

 Tag the number of the next in sequence.  In this case following a 110(made up) would be the 220.

 220, 221, 222

 321, 322, 322 (trick), 323, 342, 343

 420, 421, 422, 423, 424, 440, 442, 443 (TUBE frame), 443 (BOX Frame), 462(I think it should be a 562!)

 523, 524, 540, 542, 542CF, 543, 544

 623, 643

 722, 740CF, 742, 743

 800 Series

 942

 And I'm sure I've missed a number or two.   But I know a couple of people who can correct that!

 So lead off example below.  Please try to keep in order.


----------



## DAVENET

*Model 110 (not real)*

Tucker single track prototype:



Next up the 220 Kitten

(I have seen this and know it's in a picture in the back of a pickup (DON"T confuse it w/ the 221) in front of a snow bank, but can't for the life of me find it . . .)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr net.

220...........


----------



## DAVENET

Hmmm, not even the picture I thought I had seen!


----------



## DAVENET

*Model 221*

Model 221 Kitten- w/roof, no doors:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*222 in the wild*

'56 model, first year of headlights


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: model 320*

one 320 was built, sold to Gregg in NH, serial number 146018, 6 cylinder chevy, no known photo...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Remodel 321*

built in 1949...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*model 322 and the trick 322*

both are 322's


----------



## DAVENET

Judging from the side panels and pontoons there are at least two or three of the 322 sedan produced?? Steel plate tracks w/ rubber blocks in line, one w/ staggered blocks, one w/ snow tracks. Wish I had taken a screen shot of the Tank years ago in it's restored condition.

And the 321. Smack my head.


----------



## aksnocat

323...


----------



## DAVENET

*323*

And, like the 321, the only one of one . . .
Was put to good use by Allen Parsons. (wish he would post some current trips to his mountain top cabin).

Now in very capable hands getting put back to OEM specs and hopefully back to the white stuff soon.


----------



## DAVENET

Before I jump to quicky with the 342, I should wait for the resident Tucker Minion/Curator.  Was there a 340 that went out the doors?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

not to my knowledge...no 340's were built...great concept...tuckerville minion


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 342*

Then we shall proceed to the 342; proportionally smaller to the 442:


----------



## DAVENET

*342 vs. 442*

Size comparison


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 343*

Same as 443, just smaller:


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

*Re: Tucker Model 343*

Almost the same.... The 343's do not have a back door which requires your passengers to be small and crawl through the 2 front doors into the back seat.



DAVENET said:


> Same as 443, just smaller:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*420*

1952 tucker sno-cat, model 420

fyi, there is a model 445 built by Tucker Inc, one only


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*421*

1953 tucker sno-cat, model 421, that is a torpedo with canopy, original owner was Darr's Mountain Shop, Government Camp, Oregon.


----------



## loggah

Great thread going on !! I,ll add a picture of my 1949 422  ,the first tucker at Waterville valley ski area.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*423*

and this model has 3 doors, one on each side and one in the back...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*424*

up next, mr net, is the 424, only 4 were built and 3 are known to exist...and the missing one was sold to a power company in Norway...


----------



## DAVENET

*424's*

Two more of the 424:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 440*

Fresh photo . Are there any other photos other than this one?

4 series, 4 pontoons, open concept sunny Sunday cruiser!

 (note the 322 sedan hiding in the background)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*440*

mr. net, be careful when asking....and yes...


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is one of the four 424's which saw service at the Tomahawk Ski Bowl near Medford Oregon.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 442*

Since Tucker Someday was curious, we shall use his:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 443 (Round Tube Frame) '49*

The most iconic Snow-Cat, the 443, has seen at least three different variants. The originals (1949) had round tube frames. The very first production 4 track unit (burnt orange color):


----------



## DAVENET

*443 Round Tube*

Another '49:


----------



## Track Addict

Is it true the early 443 did not have a steering wheel but instead a control valve/lever?

I thought I saw the yellow 49 with that setup?


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 443 (Taper Back 1950)*

Taper Back w/ top hinge rear door:


----------



## DAVENET

More taper:


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Is it true the early 443 did not have a steering wheel but instead a control valve/lever?
> 
> I thought I saw the yellow 49 with that setup?



The first one has a wheel (maybe added later??), but you are correct on the lever steering on the yellow one.  Not sure that was OEM though?


----------



## Tucker Someday

Wow you guys know your stuff. This has been a great education. Keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker Someday

*Re: Tucker Model 442*



DAVENET said:


> Since Tucker Someday was curious, we shall use his:





Thanks for using that pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> The first one has a wheel (maybe added later??), but you are correct on the lever steering on the yellow one.  Not sure that was OEM though?



they all had steering wheels, the lever was added years later...


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 443 (Gen 3)*

The standard 443 (from 1951(??) on):


----------



## DAVENET

You're up Jinn-  Any pictures of the next unicorn machine??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*445*

yes, mr net. you missed this unicorn...

serial number: 152226, model 445-special, sold new to Theodore Gruener of Ketchum, Idaho. there is no known photo of this unicorn...


----------



## DAVENET

Then I guess we are onto the 462.  Would you like the honor? And explanation of why it wasn't labeled as a 5 series?


----------



## Track Addict

No 444 exists?  This has what appears to be a factory 4th door on a 443: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=75349


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> No 444 exists? This has what appears to be a factory 4th door on a 443: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=75349



I was trying to find that picture earlier and couldn't remember where to find it to see if it was factory or added after the fact.  (There was also a picture of a blue one that was similar, but the door didn't look OEM.)  Did this green one have a second door on the passenger side as well?

 We will have to wait for the curator for official judgment I guess.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> No 444 exists?  This has what appears to be a factory 4th door on a 443: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=75349



Because the factory did not build it...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Then I guess we are onto the 462.  Would you like the honor? And explanation of why it wasn't labeled as a 5 series?



and the story is, there was both, 462 and 562, the 462, serial number 162842, model 442, special-6 pontoon drive


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> No 444 exists?  This has what appears to be a factory 4th door on a 443: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=75349



also addict, there is a 1954 model 443 converted into a 444, with a second door on the drivers side of the machine, it is out of canada, many machines were altered to meet the needs of the user over the years, another example, 443's turned into 442's very common practice... 

another sno-cat out of canada, it started life as a 540, then converted into a 543, then converted into a cat that runs backwards, what can i say? owners of tuckers sno-cats have done some very questionable things to them...

and while we are at cleaning up unanswered questions, mr net, you need to add both models, 200 and 400 to the list...

do have a question for you east coasters, while looking through historical doc's, i see that in the 60's, it looks like at least half the production of tucker son-cats went to the east coast, why so few left???


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> Because the factory did not build it...
> 
> think about how the seating would work, and with that configuration, just not really workable...



1) How would the 445 have been configured?

 2) Since we only have pics of the 562, you would need to provide the pic of a 462 since I'm guessing there was only one of those as well?

 3) I'll bite-  200 & 400? And were they just prototypes or production?

 4) no idea where all of the '60's production disappeared to?  Scrapers?


----------



## loggah

My guess is lack of snow, and a lot of pounding over fast grass ,and icy rocks  in the east took their toll.Tuckers like lots of snow, and not much boiler plate. Don


----------



## Tucker Someday

So 443 is as far as we got. Mr. Net and Ms. Princess must be tuckered out.   This has been a really cool thread and history lesson from you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*model 200 kitten transport trailer*

and we continue...

model 200, kitten transport trailer, single axle


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*model 400 transport trailer*

model 400, transport trailer, for a 300 and 400 series machines, 2 axle trailer...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*523*

research finds no 523's were built...

on to 524's...


----------



## DAVENET

Well, that's a twist I didn't expect.  I thought I had some pics of 523's but must all be 623's instead . . .  I can't believe they didn't do a 523 with every other flavor out there.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 524*

Two narrow pontoons (relative to the later four pontoon 5-series machines), two skis, four doors:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: Tucker Model 524*



DAVENET said:


> Two narrow pontoons, two skis, four doors:




with all due respect, and truly appreciate all you contribute to tucker sno-cat history and preservation, i regretfully need to correct your information about "two narrow pontoons" .... the pontoon on a first generation 500 machine ( dodge pickup grill ) was built just for the 500's, they are wider and longer than a 400 series pontoon, also, they were all stainless steel construction, the grousers were very different from a standard 400 grouser, and the skis were bigger, "wider and longer" than a 400 machine's ski.

research shows, 9 were built from 1948 - 1950...with 4 being shipped out East.

an interesting feature about the 524, they were built with 3 bench seats, with the 2nd seat folding forward to allow access to the 3rd seat at the very back on the machine, 

again mr net thank you for your starting this thread, it has been most interesting...


----------



## DAVENET

Corrected for what was going on in my mind.    Are there any odd balls between this & the 540?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

being Tucker Sno-cat, there could be, anything is possible, they did experiment with different concepts,


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 540*

Tucker 540


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 542*

542 Standard:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 542CF*

542 Cab Forward (this may have been the only one with this blade configuration??) Typically wouldn't have the blade. Maybe another example will show up . . .  :


----------



## sno-drifter

542 C F circa 1972


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 543*

Wide pontoon sedan:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 544*

Total of two(??) built:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: Tucker Model 544*



DAVENET said:


> Total of two(??) built:



4 were built and 2 are known to exist, came with the Chrysler 273 c.i. V-8's with 4 speed transmissions


----------



## DAVENET

Shouldn't you still be looking at the inside of your eyelids?? 

 'Early to bed, early to rise . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sleep is an excuse for not getting things done


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Pontoon Princess

*624*

moving right along, model 624 with the tucker boys, big pontoons, big skis


----------



## DAVENET

More 623. But one oddball got left out before the 623 . . . (grab that cup of coffee!)


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 562*

Backtracking into the 5 series to cover a unique machine.  No pics (yet) of a 462, but here is the larger 562:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: 624 is really a 623*



Pontoon Princess said:


> moving right along, model 624 with the tucker boys, big pontoons, big skis



i need to correct my post, this is a 623 not a 624, my mistake and was sold new to union pacific railroad/sun valley, idaho.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 624*

Maybe(?) one of three 624's that were made.  4 side doors like the 524:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 643*

First of the four pontoon freighters:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 722*

Although never produced, and I was informed there was no official 722, one prototype was made that used the 700 series pontoons. Maybe there was too much pontoon surface to allow tight turns or too much wear on the bearings from being side loaded while turning so it was never made??  Maybe it's hiding in someone's barn covered in dust?    The 'Super Kitten':


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 740CF*

Busy weekend for everyone?   Question for the curator- was a 742 built? I have a picture of one, but can't determine if it was original or was just a chopped off 743 (since the rear window shape is odd). 

 The 740 Cab Forward:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*742*

yup and more than 1 was built...


----------



## sno-drifter

Can anyone play this game? The 743.


----------



## DAVENET

Look at you holding out for the biggies!    Question- would the European and IGY cats be a 743CF ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*743*

Cab forward freighter


----------



## DAVENET

*743CF*

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder??? Personally . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*800*

the biggest, baddest Tucker Sno-Cat, the "800"


----------



## DAVENET

Ya gotta' be able to see!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'd like to have a ride up to the advertised 10,000ft area in that one! I wonder how many times it actually made it up that far? I'm guessing zero but who knows?


----------



## sno-drifter

Sno-Surfer said:


> I'd like to have a ride up to the advertised 10,000ft area in that one! I wonder how many times it actually made it up that far? I'm guessing zero but who knows?



The Timberline Sno-Cat pictured is not an 800 series cat but a 700. It had the larger displacement engine 354 c.i. as did other larger Freighters. If you look close at the 800 advertisement I believe that there is some mixing of the series shown.

The Timberline Cat was driven up to Triangle Moraine hundreds if not thousands of times. The elevation is closer to 9,800 feet than 10,000 feet. This was the standard turn around point as it had a flat area which made unloading much easier than on the 35 degree slope of the mountain. I have been above Devil's Kitchen in a Tucker which is above 10,200 feet. Gets steep there. Now the wilderness boundary prevents machines from going this high except for rescue work.

Been that, done there.


----------



## sno-drifter

900 series. Had cast steel fifth wheels, 1 1/4 rails and rollers (the heavy duty Freighter) grousers.


----------



## sno-drifter

[QUOTE=sno-drifter;20642644 If you look close at the 800 advertisement I believe that there is some mixing of the series shown.

My mistake, I thought that the photo below the advertisement was part of the advertisement. the photo shows 700 series Tuckers.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*943*

and there was one 943 sedan built...

any interest in the sno-cat trailers? 

924, 925, 926 etc


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 843*

Ahhh, I see now. The 700's have 37 grousers w/ 1" rollers. The 800 series had 30 larger grousers with 1.5" (??) rollers. Below is a picture with both. The 700 is rolling forward and the 2) 800's are left & center. Noticeable difference in grouser / roller / pontoon size:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 843*

more


----------



## DAVENET

Yes to the trailers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*924, 925, 926, etc etc...*

one and done, sales brochure for Tucker Sno-Cat trailers


----------



## loggah

Heres a picture of my early tucker trailer and 1949 420 tucker.This trailer is early enough that the sides are flat with the Tucker logo painted on. It appears to be custom built as the box measures 48"x106" with running boards and seats.


----------



## sno-drifter

Not so fast. You need to appreciate the size of the 800 series Sno-Cats. Here are three grousers; top is pattern for the 800, middle is the heavy duty 700 (1 1/4 roller), bottom 400.
The other photo is of the pattern for the hub extension for a 800 compared with one for a 400.

Roller diameter for the 800 was about five inches. Grouser length 32 inches.

Me: Hello my name is Scott and I am a Tucker-oholic.
Them: Hello Scott.
Me: I have not greased a roller in three months.
Them: Very good, keep it up.


----------



## aksnocat

Photos taken at the Alaska Transportation Museum in 2003. Not sure exactly the original purpose, but it appears to me to be some kind of ambulance trailer, mostly from the overhead rail. 

From the OD green canopy I'd guess it was built for the military.

Behind the yellow trailer note the model 420 and matching trailer that belonged to Harry Truman - not the president, but the old codger who wouldn't leave his home on the flanks of Mt. St. Helens when it blew its top.

The last photo is Harry's trailer.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wow, what a find....


----------



## Cidertom

*Re: 943*



Pontoon Princess said:


> and there was one 943 sedan built...



What does it look like, how long did you take to restore it?


----------



## aksnocat

So now that we've pretty well covered the pontoon/steel track era, how's about going through the rubber-belted/steel grouser models?


----------



## Track Addict

Few of the experts have a rubber allergy so we may screw it up big time!


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 542 ACF*

Could definitely be some screw ups thru here . . . 

 Other than the one-off prototypes that can be found in the "Early Tucker Photos" thread that were tested with rubber tracks, this may have been one of the first production rubber track machines.  Three were sent to the French army:


----------



## trailbuilder

This one may not have been built by Tucker. It would be interesting to see what number it would be called. 




It was slightly modified at Waterville Valley Ski Area some where around 1969. That's my Dad on the left and Russ Gilman on the right. 
The ski area had no money so they made do with what they had.


----------



## loggah

"LANCERCAT 1" !! still all Chrysler components,except for the economy tractor tires and rims! three speed push button auto, and nice comfortable seats,heater,and radio !!! It made a real nice lift maintenance vehicle ,till we got banned from using it.


----------



## Track Addict

The rest of of the country is welcome for Yankee Ingenutity! Only in New England you will find the pioneers like this.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 743 ACF*

"Lady Penelope" 'Sno-Traveler'

Not sure if there was more than this one built for the New Zealand Antarctic Research program, or if this was just a hybrid that was crafted from one of the original 743CF's that was left behind on the ice. Looks to have a Snow Trac rear drive gear of which NZ had plenty of, but also appears to have a style of the ACF two tire front track system. Pretty interesting regardless


----------



## DAVENET

Another (reversed negative)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

all fixed, interesting rework of a tucker


----------



## JimVT

it looks like  st4 snow trac  grousers on it


----------



## DAVENET

JimVT said:


> it looks like st4 snow trac grousers on it



 It very, very likely is.  There were 6-8 that were sent there by NZ.  Oh the things the mind & body can craft on endless winter nights!


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1342*

I guess we are on to the 1300 series:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1343 BME*

Mid engine Tucker.  Arguably the 'Donskoy' cat of Sno-cats. (Google is your friend)  The box on the rear is an add on.


----------



## DAVENET

Sorry- the pic above is a 134*2* BME.  Typo*.*

 Anyone have a picture of a 1343?? (only 4 wheel carriers) It was an option and I'm sure at least one made it out the door, but can't find a pic.


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey, is it O K to go back? 
Wood not be the first time I do Sno-Cat backward. We forgot to talk about Mud Cats.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 222 Mud*

And there were at least two made . . .


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1442*

On to the 1400 series since we can't find a 1343.  A 1442:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1344*

Doh- Can't forget Sleddogracer's 1344:


----------



## Track Addict

*All Terrain Cat*

Not sure if we are going back or forward with this one.  Touches steel, rubber, and other Genre.

Where are we fitting in the "All Terrain Cats"?

The cat in the brochure is alleged to be the same one in the last photo and has this build sheet it came with.

Built as a 1542 with small block chevy, All Terrain Tracks Added then ultimately removed and sold as a 342? Stainless rails on the toons now as it lives in New Hampshire.

Just when you though you had it all figured out!  Bryan Adams and this cat had some stuff going on during the summer of 69.


----------



## DAVENET

That is definitely the second generation of the track system that was on the 542 ACF French units.  Wonder if they made it out the door on something else, or if they just went to the scrap yard?


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1443*

1400 series sedans have tracks that are 28" wide and carriers that are 76" long:


----------



## Track Addict

Interesting the rubber thickness on the R K wheels vs the sno cat wheels.   More rubber and less casting on the factory less rubber and more casting on the R K.

Not sure which is better but I like the looks of the R K all matching. Wonder if the over all diameter is the same?


----------



## DAVENET

I think I remember a post that the RK wheels were slightly smaller diameter to help allow ice chunks & stones to fall between the tires.  The gap on the factory was tight (like yours) and ice & stones would chew up the tires.  Not sure on the truth of this, since in motion the surfaces are moving different directions and would be trying to roll material out of the gap.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1444*

Next one:


----------



## Archmage

Thats a great looking cat!!, Anyway this cat has Tucker wheels on the front and rear of each track assembly and R&K in the middle for a comparison....Also the vehicle id reads 1544 on this one......


----------



## DAVENET

I think I'll just leave it and say that a 1444 looks just like this, as long as it doesn't have a V-8 (and a 1544 tag!  )  Since I've never seen a 1450 series listed other than on this sheet, I'm guessing everything with the V-8's were tagged as 1500 series.  But yours may fit the in between status since it would have the larger engine, but appears to have the smaller carriers??


----------



## Archmage

It has the Chrysler 318 V8, it's also been converted to fuel injection. And unlike my 1642, This machine can be shifted on the fly while the machine is still moving. The does read 74, 1544, I have the original order sheet at my shop, maybe I will snap a pic of it. I didn't want to screw up the thread with all these posts... we can delete them too if need be...


----------



## DAVENET

Arch, you're are set with your 1544.  I should have clarified a little more. _If _yours had the 6 cylinder, it would be tagged as a 1444.  Since I can't find a picture of a 1444 I figured I would just leave yours there as the example. 

 I think that instead of Tucker designating a 1450 series (as on the sheet above), anything with the V-8 would be covered under the 1500 classification.  1400's had the I-6.  But, like all things Tucker, I am certain there is a caveat to that!


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1542*

Model 1542- V8 and could have short or long 5 wheel carrier:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1542 BME*

1542 BME


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1543*

Not good angles


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1544*

1544


----------



## Melensdad

I'm not a Tucker guy but I wanted to thank you for this thread. One of the best, most informative threads we've got in the Snowcat area of the FF.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1642*

1642 (6 wheels per carrier)


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1642 BME*

Mid Engine


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1643*

Sedan:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1644*

4-door Sedan


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1644*

Newer model year:

from Safety One file:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1646*

And a rather unique one to end today's 1600 series posts- a 6 door sedan:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1742*

Now for some heavy duty work horses.  Very similar to the 1600 series, but almost always diesel powered w/ stronger frames.

 Hard to find good pics of 1742's!


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1742 BME*

Mid Engine Diesel:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1743*

Lots of these around from maintaining the AK pipeline:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1743*

Stretched out a little (I like ):


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 1744*

4-doors:


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 2742*

Last (?) of the 'classic series' is technically a 1742 Wide Track.  But they are almost always referred to as a 2700 series (not sure if the id plates reflect that or not).  Tracks are 38" wide instead of 28" and have 6 bands instead of 4.


----------



## DAVENET

*Tucker Model 2743*

And a sedan version:


----------



## aksnocat

Now that we're into the six-belts, here's an odd one-off. Not sure of the model number, but it's purportedly Tucker's prototype hydrostatic cat, built in '83. It was offered with what looks to be a 12-foot wide tiller.

Unfortunately the photos don't show the axles well. Would be interesting to see what's down there and how they did it.

Pontoon Princess - can you give us any history on this one?


----------



## sno-drifter

And the early 2000 machine.


----------



## sno-drifter

2700 Engine forward


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey David, where do you put the 4500 series?


----------



## teamster

In what way are the frames stronger than a 1600? The reason I ask is my 1600 has a Cummins and an Alison so I'd like to compare.


----------



## DAVENET

teamster said:


> In what way are the frames stronger than a 1600? The reason I ask is my 1600 has a Cummins and an Alison so I'd like to compare.


That was just a semi-educated assumption (?) due to the added weight & torque of the diesels over the gas powered units that there must be additional bracing or gussets stock.    I would also assume that any 1600 that had a diesel as an option would have had those added on w/ the engine.  But that is just my pure speculation . . .


----------



## DAVENET

sno-drifter said:


> Hey David, where do you put the 4500 series?



I guess right here with the hybrid machines?? How many of those were actually sold? I love how this one sheet shows the numbering mess/confusion.

4540. Wide stance torpedo. Makes sense.
4543. Wide stance sedan. Makes sense.
425. What??  4 series, 2 tracks & 5 doors? Who came up with that?


----------



## pointy chops

Originally a 2542 - we built it into a 2544 for a customer a few years ago. Its a very nice cat, and it was a little hard to see it leave the yard. Not as much fun to tow around! 

Fun thread to watch!


----------



## Cidertom

Almost a Kristi KT-7 profile.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

wow that blue 2542 is amazing . that is a cat I could own


----------



## corby

This is a great thread, so much info!! Now I have a question, how many machines did tucker build in a year?? They made so many different models I just wonder what their number of units built were?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

corby said:


> This is a great thread, so much info!! Now I have a question, how many machines did tucker build in a year?? They made so many different models I just wonder what their number of units built were?



tucker sno-cat started in business in 1942 and in 25 years ending in 1967, the company had built just about 1200 machines and that includes tow behind trailers

some years were really big in production numbers, other years like 1944, only 1 was built and 1947 had 3 completed.


----------



## RRose

Would you guys consider doing a similar thread where you post a picture of every model made in a specific year?  Or a thread where you show the refinements of a certain model over its run?  I think that would be super interesting.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

342 with a all terrain tracks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

timberline lodge 1948, brand new Tucker, model 423, Snow-motor, and a great looking Chevrolet woody, be something to recreate that photo.

thank you cider tom


----------



## Track Addict

Where to find those unique artifacts ?????


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and from the North side of Mt Hood up near Cloud Cap, a Weasel and trailer, about 1948

favorite destination of the sno-surfer and friends


----------



## loggah

That tucker looks like the flathead ford version !! nice pictures,wouldn't mind the chevy .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah said:


> That tucker looks like the flathead ford version !! nice pictures,wouldn't mind the chevy .



yes, mr Loggah, you are correct, it is a flathead mercury V-8. 1 0f 11 built, 4 in 1947 and 7 in 1948, Timberline Lodge bought a 1948, out your way, mr Fredy Pabst had a 1947

 and yes, the Chevy is a good one to have...


----------



## DAVENET

bump- so I don't have to dig so deep to find it!


----------



## 230 Pilot

Thanks for bumping it up. I had never seen this before. That was an awesome history for someone like me who hasn’t been drinking orange kool-aid for many years. Thank you all for your input and great pictures. Now I need to find (or build) a trailer for the kitten, and start looking for all the hidden tuckers in the east ??.
Well done ladies and gentlemen ???.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I have the needed info for a kitten trailer, just maybe I should build a couple just for the fun of it...


----------



## 230 Pilot

Ya that would be cool


----------



## RRose

Pontoon Princess said:


> I have the needed info for a kitten trailer, just maybe I should build a couple just for the fun of it...


Was there ever such a thing built by Tucker?


----------



## 230 Pilot

RRose said:


> Was there ever such a thing built by Tucker?


Check out post #91,  trailer spec sheet.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

going to build 4...


----------



## RRose

230 Pilot said:


> Check out post #91,  trailer spec sheet.


i had no idea - that’s pretty cool 
jinn - are you accepting orders?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

RRose said:


> i had no idea - that’s pretty cool
> jinn - are you accepting orders?


once I get them built, happy to provide the measurements, photos and info so, you can build your own, and more than likely far better than I can, does that work for you?


----------



## RRose

Pontoon Princess said:


> once I get them built, happy to provide the measurements, photos and info so, you can build your own, and more than likely far better than I can, does that work for you?


That would be great - thanks
I’ll have to add the hitch back onto my kitten.


----------



## 230 Pilot

Pontoon Princess said:


> once I get them built, happy to provide the measurements, photos and info so, you can build your own, and more than likely far better than I can, does that work for you?


That would be awesome thanks.


----------

